# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Afficher une image] Comment afficher une impression cran ?

## mnina

Bonjour  toute la team : je tiens  m'excuser pour cette question bte mais je cherche comment afficher une image sur ce forum pour vous expliquer ensuite mon problme sur le pc???

Merci de votre aide   ::oops::

----------


## Faze

Bonjour,

faites votre capture d'cran avec la touche PrtSc de votre clavier, ensuite ouvrez Paint et dans le menu droulant choissez  coller , enregistrer l'image avec extension .jpg et l'hberger a cette adresse http://www.imageshack.us/, copiez un des liens ici sur le forum pour tester :p

----------


## pc75

Bonjour,

Aussi avec http://cjoint.com

----------

